# Veronica PLL3 easy tune



## albatros1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola amigos,espero administradores si cometi antes un error que me perdoneis pues no habia leido las normas.
     Pues bien tengo en proyecto realizar el Veronica PLL pero he visto varios modelos o actualizaciones,en cierta ocasion deje el trabajo a medias,tengo todos los componentes para empezar ya,pero como digo he visto el easy tune PLL3 el cual parece mas simple o mejor dicho tiene menos componentes.
    Si algun compañero pudiera reportar algo sobre el tema de donde localizar el PCB o si lo tiene poner en el foro. Pongo una foto del cual quisiera realizar.
           Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Bueno ya he dado el primer paso,es el primer circuito que hago con el sistema de la plancha y no ha salido mal del todo eceptuando algunas pista en corto que ya esta solucionado si os fijais bien vereis las que estaban en corto pues las he tenido que separar y otras que no repase con el edding que quedaron un poquito mas delgadas pues al limpiar me las lleve pero sin problemas pues hay continuidad.
             He aprendido que los 2 minutos son demasiado pues cuesta un monton quitar los restos del papel entre las pistas,la proxima vez saldra mejor,o utilizar otro tipo de papel,yo e utilizado el fhoto paper.
                 Mañana toca los taladros y ir poniendo algunas resistencia ya os ire contando.
       Saludos


----------



## asterión (Nov 24, 2008)

:O, subes el PCB? y el circuito si no es mucha molestia?


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 25, 2008)

El pcb es este lo tienes por un sin fin de sitios pero ojo hay algunos que contienen errores.
     Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Admito comentarios del tema y si alguno dispone de dicho circuito que hable un poco sobre el para asi aprender algo mas.las resintencias ya estan todas mañana los condensadores.
        Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Bueno ya me queda menos espero probarlo mañana si tengo tiempo y comprar algunos componentes que llegaron confundidos,pues pasa a veces con comprar por internet.

          Ya os comentare como funciona,pero veo que hay pocos comentarios sobre el tema.
    Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Bueno como os dije a falta de los condensadores variables ¿como lo veis?.De momento probare con el amplificador de 25 Watt,para probar.

    Mañana mas de lo mismo.
                  Saludos


----------



## asterión (Nov 26, 2008)

Compadre, ya falta poco!, al menos a mi claro que me emociona el asunto, lo malo es el poco tiempo que tengo para experimentar y ensamblar cosas ultimamente.
Los apasionados a la electronica comprenderan mi sufrimiento 
Dime, es sencilla la puesta a punto? easy tune dice, pero que información manejas para el momento de echarlo a andar? o es debido a que tiene PLL que es muy sencillo?


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Que tal,de easy tune no tiene nada,el easy es otro modelo,estoy hasta hay mismo,hay unas modificaciones que no se yo si las hare o corto el emisor y le pongo otro pll individual que tengo por aqui pues las bobina L1 es complicadisima de ajustar para que se encienda el look led o sea que de momento no engancha el pll por lo demas portadora hay.
         Si alguno tiene mas idea que yo,pues soy un simple aficcionado agradeceria una mano,antes de pasar a la modificacion que os pongo,claro sin el transistor final,pues ya tengo el amplificador.
           Hay en el foro algo sobre el tema que dicen que es complicadisimo o al menos hay que hechar mas horas en el ajuste que en hacerlo.
      Bueno lo dicho una mano a los entendido en el tema.

   P.D. digo que es la bobina pues cuando la toco quiere enganchar pues se enciende look led pero ni abriendolas ni cerrandolas engancha.

         Me he metido en camisa de once barras ¡Ya me lo decia mi padre!.
                 Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola amigos, , para hacer funcionar ese circuito, en primer lugar tiene que programar los dipswitch, empezando de izquierda a derecha, una vez colocados los dipswitch en la frecuencia elegida, girar el condensador variable que tiene  junto a las bobinas, hacerlo lentamente, en una de esas empezara aparpadear el led rojo,girar mas lentamente hasta que encienda el verde, luego obviamente tiene que poner una carga fantasma en la salida rf, girar poco a poco los variables de la salida, hasata maximo brillo del led  que indica la potencia de salida rf, mayores detalles, el IC diviso o prescaler tiene que ser 74ALS74, estoy a vuestras ordenes amigos, atentamente 
moises calderon saldaña
lLima Peru


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola Moises eso ya lo sabia gracias pues antes de ponerme me empape todo lo habido y por haber,el tema estaba en el varicap KV1310 que me fue imposible de localizar y yo le puse el BB204 hay que hacer alguna modificacion como quitar cierto condensadores que estan en paralelo y automaticamente el VC1 como bien dices se encienden los led,queda bonito por la noche je,je.

                  Ahora bien tengo en proyecto hacer este emisor y ponerle el PLL que tengo por aqui basado en el MC145151P2 y no tengo mucha idea de donde conectarlo pues en un lugar de internet que no entiendo ni papa pues son eslovacos me dan un dato que marco con una fecha pero nada mas y no se donde conectar el IN y el Out del PLL para hacer las modificaciones al PCB antes de empezar,por eso os pido ayuda.

                         Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 28, 2008)

Amigo, lo ideal seria que subas el circuito con el Mc145151, y te puedo indicar donde  haces las conexiones, o sube el articulo que te enviaron  aca al foro, un abrazo,
moises


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola Moises no puedo mandarte el circuito del PLL pues es un kit comprado y se me paso escanear el PCB antes de montarlo,es el Smart-kit 1144,el esquema del proyecto ya lo he puesto,decir que el pll tiene tres tomas me imagino que como todos masa, in y out,donde colocar dichas tomas esa es la incognita que como dije me han señalado una que indico con la fecha y nada mas,por eso agradeceria donde realizar dichas conexiones,a dicho circuito.
    No optante pongo una foto del pll,aunque no se vea bien pues esta hecha con el movil.
         Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Uhhhhhh menos mal que la gente de nuestro continente todavia ama lo "complicadomente bueno"..! Por aya por las tierras inglesas y europeas, aman usar uControladores y un tal IC que hace el "dirty job"..

Te felicito amigo tu montaje da mucho que decir de tu dedicacion y cautela a la hora de sentarse con el cautin..! 

Yo hace 1 años tenia muchas ganas de armarme una emisorita PLL pero se me presentaron muchas difultades para conseguir ciertos componentes como el cristal, el varicap, los trt finales y un buen mosfetaso de 10 o 20 w para el lineal


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Gracias anthony123 por el piropo pero es simple aficcion pues mi trabajo no tiene nada que ver con el tema, quizas fue mi profesion frustada que deje en el ejercito,pero necesito ayuda de donde colocar el dichoso PLL.

                     Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 28, 2008)

amigo albatros1, ,deseas utilizar el vco del veronica, y el PLL con el MC145151, o utilizar el vco que has posteado con el MC 145151?, en el vco que posteaste hay una flecha, esa es la toma de la rf, que va hacia el prescaler ó IN del PLL, la  toma OUT del PLL, tendria que ir conectado al punto central del trimpot que esta  junto a la entrada de audio, x lo demas la tierra es comun, y debes tener cuidado con los voltajes de alimentacion, , si te es posible y si lo tiens postea el diagrama del PLL, un abrazo
moises calderon


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok Moises el Vco que quiero hacer es el de la fecha pues el veronica ya esta funcionando y no quiero tocarlo,o sea que el esloveno tenia razon en poner el punto en el IN pero lo que quiero Moises y perdona por preguntar pues prefiero parecer tonto y preguntar 20 veces a cometer un error,te señalo con un circulo donde mas o menos me dices que va el Out pero concretamente donde para hacer el punto al PCB,señalamelo por favor.
        Referente a la alimentacion de PLL tiene dos reguladores de tension a la entrada uno de 15 volt y el otro de 5 volt.
                 Por cierto bonita pagina la que posteas hace unos 2 años estuve por ese continente (Colombia y Ecuador)a por personal (Mano de obra)que pena que no me toco Peru para conocerlo,y ahora mira en estos momentos como esta España con la crisis que sobramos casi todos.

           Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 1, 2008)

Gracias amigo Moises te pongo el PCB ya hecho ya te contare con el PLL como va,es un emisor un poco antiguo pero la nostalgia le hace a uno recordar viejos tiempos.

             Agradecido


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 2, 2008)

Que semiconductor usa ese lineal? Un mosfet? un MRF237 por lo visto ( 20 mW- 5W   )


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola no es un lineal es un emisor fm 5 watt, como ves lleva un fet bf245 un 2n2219 y el mrf 237.
     Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 2, 2008)

mmmm     si es como dices tiene pinta de que tiene un NPN con un LC y al final un mosfet; ya que, hay muy poco espacio para un separador, un buffer y un acoplador..!


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 2, 2008)

El esquema lo tienes puesto en el  mensaje Nº11.Hoy lo montare y acoplare el pll.
          Ya contare que tal.
    Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 2, 2008)

Tal como te dije:

Jfet (oscilador)+ NPN (to-39) buffer/separador+ mosfesito (20 mW-5W           )


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 2, 2008)

No se si es una errata veo simbolo de varicap cuando es un BA122 que es de silicio si no me confundo habra que probar con un BB105G o como lo veis.

         Saludos


----------



## djmyky (May 4, 2009)

creo yo que ya es hora de ver los pll modificados de veronica por el cristal que no se encuentran  mi acotacion seria explayarse mas  pll con cristales que se encuentran en mercado  adjunto un circuito de lo se han modificado [/img]


----------



## djmyky (May 4, 2009)

aqui hay otro que encontre en la red  lo hicieron  tmb con el cristal de 2mhz 

aun no encuentro el circuito funcional


----------



## djmyky (May 4, 2009)

aqui en esta imajen se ve otra modificacion del pll veronica con mas dip  llaves que originalmente son 12 
es para mejorar su versatilidad?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 5, 2009)

albatros1, montaste el transmisor? que resultado te dió? como te fue con el pll?


----------



## djmyky (May 9, 2009)

como veran amigos el pll modificado que presenta electro hertz no se si presenta garantia  pero el hecho es que fue modificada por alguna razon  solo encontre el lay out  es posible que algien postee  el diagrama ya que usa un cristal comercial    a propo estaria interesante modificar mas el pll de veronica   saludos una vez que tenga  el diagrama  lo discutimos mas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 9, 2009)

espero atento


----------



## Redfield29 (May 26, 2009)

Hola amigos, una de las soluciones a la dificultad de conseguir el cristal de 6.4mhz es con un pequeño circuito anexo que yo mismo diseñé hace ya bastante tiempo, con el que podrán usar el clásico cristal de 4mhz. Lo he posteado aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/200948/

Este transmisor es muy bueno, me gusta por la muy buena respuesta que tiene en cuanto a calidad de sonido. Personalmente lo he modificado reemplazando la sección pll (de integrados ttl, cmos y dipswitch) por un saa1057 + pic16f84 + lcd.

Saludos.


----------



## clausalan (Jun 16, 2009)

djmyky dijo:
			
		

> creo yo que ya es hora de ver los pll modificados de veronica por el cristal que no se encuentran  mi acotacion seria explayarse mas  pll con cristales que se encuentran en mercado  adjunto un circuito de lo se han modificado [/img]



Podría enviar y pcb diseño, gracias


----------

